# Leaning toward lcd



## loweflye (Feb 25, 2013)

I now have a dlp projector that has served me for two years with no problems until now. The dmd chip is failing . white dots. Im leaning toward Epson lcd x3. does anyone know if this technology is better or will last longer than the two years I got from my dlp. Thanks


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

loweflye said:


> I now have a dlp projector that has served me for two years with no problems until now. The dmd chip is failing . white dots. Im leaning toward Epson lcd x3. does anyone know if this technology is better or will last longer than the two years I got from my dlp. Thanks


No one can know. Your 2 year DMD failure is not normal. I have seen failures of all tech types in abnormally short time spans. It's best to get an extended warranty on mega buck items, unless they come with a lengthy warranty already from the manufacturer. 

Epson's 3LCD tech is superior to DLP in some respects, inferior in others. This applies to the other tech types as well. You have to be detailed and clear about what your system requirements, viewing priorities, and budget capacities are. I still prefer a well designed DLP projector to the other options for overall image fidelity and color consistency. There is certainly no shortage of alternate performance priorities among video consumers. Each tech type has its unique characteristics.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------

